# The Collatz Conjecture



## hat (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope this isn't too off topic here... it's not WCG, but it is a BOINC project.

I've installed BOINC on my tablet, and the only project that comes up is Collatz Conjecture. This led to some curiosity about the project. The project apparently is trying to disprove the conjecture, which states that any even natural number can continuously divided by 2, and the odd natural numbers can be multiplied by 3. Increased by 1 and then divided by 2 until you eventually get a result of one.

Why is this a big deal? To me it sounds like something a little kid might do while playing with a calculator. I don't get why this is a thing. How can this conjecture be useful?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

Mathematicians spent 385 years solving Fermat's Last Theorem.  

The Collatz Conjecture is another mathematical formula that is unproven, since 1937.

So, in the eyes of a Mathematician, it is not little kid stuff.

Math is everything to everything, figuring out the answers to problems is par for the course for Math Heads. You may not care, you don't have to. But it is real, and some very intelligent people, along now with a bunch of computers, have been/ are working hard to solve it. 

What does it mean? That is yet to be determined.

/Rant.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2015)

They're trying to find a counterexample then? The supply of natural numbers is endless, so it might take awhile.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2015)

Tablets don't have much processing power.  I suspect Berkley wouldn't let it take up valuable x86 time.


----------



## Noobpwner (Feb 5, 2015)

Well unless their definition of natural number or odd is diferent than what I have been taught than this conjecture dosent stand on large numbers, I tested on several, one being 652845 and within a few dividing by 2, it started producing decimals. Feel free to check me on this if their definition of natural and odd are weird.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2015)

Noobpwner said:


> Well unless their definition of natural number or odd is diferent than what I have been taught than this conjecture dosent stand on large numbers, I tested on several, one being 652845 and within a few dividing by 2, it started producing decimals. Feel free to check me on this if their definition of natural and odd are weird.



Forgot to multiply by 3 then add 1 I presume. ONce the ouput of a divition produces an odd number, you have to multiply by 3 then add 1.

EDIT: Just got to 1 starting with 652845.


----------



## Noobpwner (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, guess I misread the instructions, so every time you reach a odd number u multiply by 3 and than add one than continue?


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2015)

Noobpwner said:


> Ok, guess I misread the instructions, so every time you reach a odd number u multiply by 3 and than add one than continue?



Yep.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2015)

Check out Numberphile on YouTube. You'll love it.


----------



## Noobpwner (Feb 5, 2015)

I already watch numberphile often but haven't seen their video over this.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not sure they have one on it. I'll bet they would love to do one if asked though.


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2015)

I run Seti and WCG when we are not in contest mode.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2015)

Bow said:


> I run Seti and WCG when we are not in contest mode.


I used to SETI. Then the more I thought about it, I stopped.
1. We are not smart enough, yet, if ever, to be a threat to the rest of the Universe. Therefore, The Aliens that have mastered space travelling, will just keep poking us up the butt, for the fun of it. They will not respond to another, "Hello!"  

2. I really care about WCG and what they do. I feel like I am contributing, in a good way, to a better planet for all of us. 

So, yea. I quit SETI.
More power to 'ya. I prefer my preferences, you your's. Just remember, Mine will always be better. Feel free to look to me for guidance. I hate to see my fellow crunchers lose their way.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2015)

I just don't understand how the Collatz Conjecture could be beneficial, even in the world of mathematics.


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2015)

hat said:


> I just don't understand how the Collatz Conjecture could be beneficial, even in the world of mathematics.



Well, it might be one day. Negative numbers were considered useless at one point.

EDIT: I mean the solution could be integral to solve something else which in turn might be used to understand quantum physics better which would be used to construct a working TOE. Or something. You never know.


----------



## qubit (Feb 15, 2015)

Frick said:


> Well, it might be one day. Negative numbers were considered useless at one point.
> 
> EDIT: I mean the solution could be integral to solve something else which in turn might be used to understand quantum physics better which would be used to construct a working TOE. Or something. You never know.


Indeed. Gaining knowledge isn't about an immediate "profit", but of expanding mankind's horizons.


----------

